# Pre-op testing



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I was wondering what kinds of tests you all had to have for your surgery.
Blood work, chest xray anything else? Trying to get a list of questions together for the surgeon. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I pretty much had none, other than lymph node mapping. He said since I was young, healthy, and had no other health issues, no pre-op testing was needed.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I just did my pre-op testing this week (my surgery is next Thursday) and they did a CBC blood panel, blood pressure, blood oxygen level and an EKG. They only did the EKG because I have a mild heart arrythmia, otherwise I wouldn't have had to have that done.


----------

